# Stress avant visite pour renouvellement



## B29 (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes  

La visite pour le renouvellement de mon agrément aura lieu le 29 juillet prochain. 
Ce n'est pas le premier mais je stresse.
Avec mon mari, nous avons refait entièrement le jardin pour que les enfants aient plus de place pour jouer, la sécurité dans la maison est optimale, mais je stresse par rapport aux questions que la puer pourrait me poser. Pour celles qui ont reçu la visite récemment pour le renouvellement, quelles sont les questions qui vous ont été demandées et qui ont pu vous déstabiliser ?
Merci
Bonne journée à toutes


----------



## NounouNam (5 Juillet 2022)

Je vais être dans la même situation, j attends la date.
On m a dit que c était un peu prêt les même questions que lors de l agrément et comment se sont passés nos expériences avec les familles et enfants puis revisite de la maison.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Juillet 2022)

Soyez vous-même et tout ira bien. Vérifiez tout au niveau sécurité c’est primordial. 

On n’est pas obligé de tout savoir, si vous ne savez pas vous le dites tout simplement.

Ça se passera bien 😌


----------



## violetta (5 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Je viens de recevoir mon dossier pour mon deuxième renouvellement.
Les visites se sont toujours bien passées, avec des échanges toujours très constructifs, pas d'inquiètude particulière pour ma part, mais je comprends que cela puisse stresser certaines.
Ce que je peux constater, d'une part sur ce forum et d'autre part autour de moi, c'est la demande insistante de la PMI à faire des formations, à fréquenter le RPE, à présenter un projet d'accueil, à justifier par quelque manière que se soit à un certain investissement.
Même si ce n'est pas une obligation, lors des visites de toutes mes collègues, ces questions ont été abordées.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de recevoir mon dossier pour mon deuxième renouvellement.
> Les visites se sont toujours bien passées, avec des échanges toujours très constructifs, pas d'inquiètude particulière pour ma part, mais je comprends que cela puisse stresser certaines.
> Ce que je peux constater, d'une part sur ce forum et d'autre part autour de moi, c'est la demande insistante de la PMI à faire des formations, à fréquenter le RPE, à présenter un projet d'accueil, à justifier par quelque manière que se soit à un certain investissement.
> Même si ce n'est pas une obligation, lors des visites de toutes mes collègues, ces questions ont été abordées.


Oui c’est CHIANT. Un moment donné dire la vérité. 

Formation : Metal, Assmatzam, Nanou, Chantou 😅 

Sérieusement c’est ce que j’avais dit pour mon avant dernier renouvellement + internet + mon intelligence à trouver par moi-même ! MDR Bah oui un moment donné on n’est pas neuneu 

RPE c’est quoi ça .   Anciennement le RAM est fermé depuis ils ne nous gonflent plus avec leur RAM ou l’on se faisait suer ! 

J’avais répondu la dernière fois, que j’étais mieux dans mon jardin que parmis des AM ou enfants plein de microbes. 

Bah oui c’est bon.


----------



## Griselda (5 Juillet 2022)

B29 a dit: 


> Bonjour à toutes
> 
> La visite pour le renouvellement de mon agrément aura lieu le 29 juillet prochain.
> Ce n'est pas le premier mais je stresse.
> ...


En Gironde on a ça:


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

Ça peut t'aider à vérifier ton Domicile et savoir un peu à quoi t'attendre éventuellement.


----------



## lagrandeblonde (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai eu la visite pour mon renouvellement. Les questions..
* Vôtre mari est il d'accord pour que vous soyez assistante maternelle ?.. Euh.. Heureusement , ça fait 5 ans
*Vos enfants sont ils d'accord pour que vous soyez assistante maternelle ? Ils ont 35 et 33 ans, ils ont leur foyer, je n'ai pas besoin de leur accord.. Est ce que je me mêle de leur ménage ?😜😜
*connaissez vous les numéros d'urgence.. Oui Mme et en plus, ils sont affichés à l'intérieur d'une porte... Elle était contente la puer !!! Ouf
*si vous faites un malaise en présence des enfants, que faites vous ? Ben..... Si je suis dans les vappes, ça va pas être facile pour moi de faire quoi que ce soit.....
Voilà voilà.... Renouvellement.. Ok pour 5 ans mais en réalité 6mois car fin décembre... LA QUILLE !!!


----------



## B29 (6 Juillet 2022)

L


lagrandeblonde a dit: 


> Bonjour, j'ai eu la visite pour mon renouvellement. Les questions..
> * Vôtre mari est il d'accord pour que vous soyez assistante maternelle ?.. Euh.. Heureusement , ça fait 5 ans
> *Vos enfants sont ils d'accord pour que vous soyez assistante maternelle ? Ils ont 35 et 33 ans, ils ont leur foyer, je n'ai pas besoin de leur accord.. Est ce que je me mêle de leur ménage ?😜😜
> *connaissez vous les numéros d'urgence.. Oui Mme et en plus, ils sont affichés à l'intérieur d'une porte... Elle était contente la puer !!! Ouf
> ...


Merci pour l'humour🤣🤣🤣🤣.
Passez une agréable journée


----------



## B29 (6 Juillet 2022)

Un grand merci à toutes pour vos réponses. 
Agréable journée


----------



## nounoucat1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour j'essaie ici mon inscription sur la nouvelle version du forum. D'ailleurs je préfère l'ancienne version.
Pour le stress au renouvellement je suis pareille même si ça s'est toujours bien passé.
Comme dit chantou rester naturelle. 
Si la sécurité est faite avec sérieux pas d'inquiétude.


----------



## NOELLA92 (7 Juillet 2022)

B29 a dit: 


> Bonjour à toutes
> 
> La visite pour le renouvellement de mon agrément aura lieu le 29 juillet prochain.
> Ce n'est pas le premier mais je stresse.
> ...


Bonjour, assistante maternelle depuis bientot 25 ans dans le 92, j'ai eu début juin  ma visite( en fait deux visites) pour mon renouvellement(le dernier!!!!). après une visite complète de l'appartement (tout était OK) la puer a sorti un dossier avec toute une liste de questions , en voici quelques unes :
 comment faire un biberon (après 25 ans d'agrément......)  comment faire le change (attention il faut donner toutes les étapes en détail : se laver les mains, tout installer à portée de main, sécuriser le ou les autres enfants,  comment réagir si deux enfants se battent, si on est très énervé par un bébé qui pleure sans arrêt que doit on faire (le mettre dans son lit et faire une petite pause pour ne pas avoir de geste malheureux), que doit on faire si un enfant avale de travers et s'étouffe. Il y avait deux pages de questions qui apparemment faisaient partie du nouveau protocole pour l'agrément des assmat.  J'ai reçu mon agrément début juillet en route pour 5 ans (ou peut être moins, car bientot la retraite...) en fait ce sont des réponses que l'on connait .  Bon courage


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Alors a la question que faites vous si un enfant vous énerve et bien non jamais je ne m'enerve par contre j'ai eu des petits du lourd?? Je maîtrise mes nerfs au point d'attraper des migraines. Et pour les cas de très pénibles petits je chante. Ça surprend et ça oxygène .
Le pire du pire un petit qui a fait une grosse colère et l'instant d'après il vient rire avec nounou qui est toute crispée a l'intérieur . Et bien quoi on rit un peu jaune au début.
Comment on fait le bib tout dépend du lait.
Le change chez moi c'est top secret.ma table a langer a une particularité.chut....


----------



## Samantha6 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, moi aussi j'attends la convocation, dossier envoyé mardi. Cette fois nor3le renouvellement sera pour 10 ans car j'ai passé les deux modules de cap et j'ai eu une bonne moyenne. Ma puer est très casse pied, mais je l'ai calmé avec un courrier réponse suite à un courrier qu'elle m'a envoyé au début, elle voulait faire la maligne avec moi et j'ai répondu par courrier et elle n'a pas apprécié surtout quand on a raison, et depuis elle s'est calmé, je pari qu'elle est passée à d'autres victimes. Cela dit on ne s''amuse pas avec la sécurité. Débarrassez vous du destope si vous en avez, ça peut donner un air suspect !.. Si vous avez fais votre projet d'accueil présentez le, il parlera pour vous, préparez votre carnet de formation aussi. Elle sera contente de voir que vous vous êtes investie dans cette profession poyr vous améliorez. Et ne soyez pas trop laxiste quand il s'agit de votre foyer, car ils ont le droit d'y vivre et épanouir chez eux. Bon courage.


----------



## molouhug (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, perso j'ai eu des questions sur les repas (bien que je ne les prépare pas !!!!) et il est impératif de connaitre les portions qu'il faut donner, la diversification, si on peut donner de l'huile ou pas, etc... ne pas oublier de rajouter des bloque fenetres partout, bloque portes. Quand aux questions personnelles sur mon mari qui est à la retraite, et bien il a repris du service et quelques années de moins car ces dames n'aiment pas que nous ne soyons pas seules à la maison n'est-ce pas.... bon courage


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

lagrandeblonde a dit: 


> Bonjour, j'ai eu la visite pour mon renouvellement. Les questions..
> * Vôtre mari est il d'accord pour que vous soyez assistante maternelle ?.. Euh.. Heureusement , ça fait 5 ans
> *Vos enfants sont ils d'accord pour que vous soyez assistante maternelle ? Ils ont 35 et 33 ans, ils ont leur foyer, je n'ai pas besoin de leur accord.. Est ce que je me mêle de leur ménage ?😜😜
> *connaissez vous les numéros d'urgence.. Oui Mme et en plus, ils sont affichés à l'intérieur d'une porte... Elle était contente la puer !!! Ouf
> ...


😏👎🏼 N’importe quoi, surtout pour 6 mois en + ! 

Ma 1ere puéricultrice qui quittait mon secteur car elle avait réussi son concours pour être à la tête d’une PMI, m’avait fait mon renouvellement avant de partir en 15/20 minutes ! 

En définitive, elle avait coché elle-même et on a discuté comme des « copines » alors qu’au départ elle m’avait mis des bâtons dans les roues pour l’extension du 3eme. Recours et ça l’avait calmée du coup elle était devenue sympa 😅


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

NOELLA92 a dit: 


> Bonjour, assistante maternelle depuis bientot 25 ans dans le 92, j'ai eu début juin  ma visite( en fait deux visites) pour mon renouvellement(le dernier!!!!). après une visite complète de l'appartement (tout était OK) la puer a sorti un dossier avec toute une liste de questions , en voici quelques unes :
> comment faire un biberon (après 25 ans d'agrément......)  comment faire le change (attention il faut donner toutes les étapes en détail : se laver les mains, tout installer à portée de main, sécuriser le ou les autres enfants,  comment réagir si deux enfants se battent, si on est très énervé par un bébé qui pleure sans arrêt que doit on faire (le mettre dans son lit et faire une petite pause pour ne pas avoir de geste malheureux), que doit on faire si un enfant avale de travers et s'étouffe. Il y avait deux pages de questions qui apparemment faisaient partie du nouveau protocole pour l'agrément des assmat.  J'ai reçu mon agrément début juillet en route pour 5 ans (ou peut être moins, car bientot la retraite...) en fait ce sont des réponses que l'on connait .  Bon courage


Ouah … c’est sur … en réalité X vient vite pour changer ta couche ta mère va arriver, Y à toi, Z vite on est en retard à cause du forum 😅🤣 mince il en manque 1 … Loulou number 4, ça va il n’est pas parti sur la route comme celui de la crèche dans ma commune … bah oui mon portillon est fermé à clé donc normal 😅🙌


----------



## violetta (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir.
Que répondre à la question " vous faites un malaise en présence des enfants,  que faites-vous?
Ben oui, je fais quoi?

Mais vous faites quoi vous? qu'avez-vous répondu ?
C'est une situation à laquelle j'ai déjà pensé et qui me turlupine...


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Juillet 2022)

J'ai un pti (protection travailleur isolé) un petit boîtier qui envoie des messages à des numéros dédiés en cas de problème de santé, chute, perte de conscience ... J'ai été convaincue par le formateur lors du recyclage de mon sst (sauveteur secouriste du travail) en décembre dernier. Je trouve que c'est rassurant et un plus pour moi et pour mes employeurs.


----------



## Nantaise (8 Juillet 2022)

J’avais le même question plusier fois ( pendant 1h 30 minutes de visite)comment donner les biberons aux 4 bébés, chaque fois j’ai répondu que pas pour moi cette situation, pas envie de travailler avec 4 bébés .

Bon courage à vous, il faut rester naturel....


----------



## violetta (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir cathie,
Je me souviens que vous en aviez déjà parlé .
Je pense aussi m'équiper mais en attendant, que répondre à cette question?
J'aimerais bien savoir ce que @lagrandeblonde a répondu et ce que lui a dit la puéricultrice à ce sujet.
Nous passons des journées entières seule avec des petits.
A travers cette question, cherche -t'on a nous amener à nous équiper. 
Je m'interroge..


----------



## Leeanna (9 Juillet 2022)

Alors mon mari est en télétravail quelques jours par semaine dans nos combles aménagées ( comme quoi c'est bien aussi d'avoir un mari dans la maison pendant le temps d'accueil), il vient prendre de temps en temps un café si j'ai fait un malaise il s'en rendrait compte assez rapidement. J'ai aussi ma voisine assmat, on s'envoie régulièrement des messages le matin pour savoir si on fait la balade ensemble ou autre et l'après midi pareil quelques messages pour savoir si les enfants dorment, qui de nous deux va chercher nos fils à l'école, en fonction des petits qui dorment ou pas. Si pas de nouvelles c'est que quelque chose cloche, de notre jardin on peut voir le salon cuisine de l'une ou l'autre si vraiment je m'inquiète et vice versa.


----------



## Griselda (9 Juillet 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> Alors a la question que faites vous si un enfant vous énerve et bien non jamais je ne m'enerve par contre j'ai eu des petits du lourd?? Je maîtrise mes nerfs au point d'attraper des migraines. Et pour les cas de très pénibles petits je chante. Ça surprend et ça oxygène .
> Le pire du pire un petit qui a fait une grosse colère et l'instant d'après il vient rire avec nounou qui est toute crispée a l'intérieur . Et bien quoi on rit un peu jaune au début.
> Comment on fait le bib tout dépend du lait.
> Le change chez moi c'est top secret.ma table a langer a une particularité.chut....


Moi aussi je chante, au départ un peu fort pour qu'il m'entende s'il crie puis une fois que j'ai vue dans son regard qu'il m'a entendue je baisse la voix et ça marche très bien car:
- cela me permet de me concentrer sur mon chant (positif) plutôt que ses cris (negatif) ;-)
- ça active les neurones miroirs de l'enfant qui naturellement se calme et écoute


----------



## violetta (9 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
Moi je chante tout le temps, j'ai toujours aimé ça. 
Il pleut,  je chante tombe la pluie, une pie dans le jardin, y'a une pie sur l'pommier, etc....
On entend les pompiers au loin,"  l'incendie de rio" (beaucoup de succès avec les gestes qui vont avec !!!!).
Un coq qui chante, "ds ma basse-cour il y a ...".
Ça réjouit les coeurs tristounets!


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Bonsoir cathie,
> Je me souviens que vous en aviez déjà parlé .
> Je pense aussi m'équiper mais en attendant, que répondre à cette question?
> J'aimerais bien savoir ce que @lagrandeblonde a répondu et ce que lui a dit la puéricultrice à ce sujet.
> ...


Et bien ce serait bien d’y songer car j’ai 2 belles-sœurs qui sont décédées à 50 ans suite à la canicule d’un AVC chacune.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Juillet 2022)

lagrandeblonde a dit: 


> Bonjour, j'ai eu la visite pour mon renouvellement. Les questions..
> * Vôtre mari est il d'accord pour que vous soyez assistante maternelle ?.. Euh.. Heureusement , ça fait 5 ans
> *Vos enfants sont ils d'accord pour que vous soyez assistante maternelle ? Ils ont 35 et 33 ans, ils ont leur foyer, je n'ai pas besoin de leur accord.. Est ce que je me mêle de leur ménage ?😜😜
> *connaissez vous les numéros d'urgence.. Oui Mme et en plus, ils sont affichés à l'intérieur d'une porte... Elle était contente la puer !!! Ouf
> ...


Retraite ??? car moi aussi fin déc 2022 c'est fini !!! renouvellement à recevoir bientôt mais je ne le retournerais pas car il est encore valable jusqu'à février 2023 !


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Juillet 2022)

*ANGELE*
Encore un point en commun entre nous. Mon agrément aussi arrive à échéance en février 2023 mais je vais le faire renouveler car pas encore la retraite pour moi.


----------

